# Using TaskRabbit in France to get some help



## DC12345 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi. Has anybody used an appli called TaskRabbit to get some help (moving, cleaning, etc) or minor repairs done (plumbing, electrical, etc)?. I used this app regularly back in U.S. and learned during my visit to IKEA Paris that they also use the app here to find people to assemble their furniture after purchase. 

And if not TaskRabbit, what sources do you use to find help in France?

Thank you.


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Do not bother using any of these apps or similar in France. Ask your neighbours or if you have a reasonable amount of work need doing consider using a courtier travaux








En quoi consiste le métier de courtier en travaux: définition


Le métier de courtier en travaux n'est pas connu de tous. C'est pourquoi, j'ai décidé aujourd'hui de vous donner la définition ✅ de courtier en travaux.




www.lespiliersdubatiment.fr




Frankly if you find a good tradesman on the say so of neighbours and they think of you as a good client they will recommend others


----------



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

Crabtree said:


> Do not bother using any of these apps or similar in France. Ask your neighbours or if you have a reasonable amount of work need doing consider using a courtier travaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call Crabtree, 

I do understand why Ikea stuff is a problem for some, if you're not used to it


----------

